# Tried to tip my driver..... NO ! YOU CANT ANY MORE !!



## Surgemeister (May 30, 2018)

I bought my friend of 40 years a ride home from a party. COOL HUH...?
NO MAP TO SHOW WHER YOUR DRIVER IS AT ANY TIME . unsafe...
Driver showed up .I asked if he she could break a 20 dollar bill..
No....
I said I would tip on the app...
Then I said if you dont get a tip come back tomarrow. I fix it.....
After the ride I could not tip at all.
I LOOKED for an houre ....
The next morning I tried for another hour ...
As a rider there is no phone number for help to a rider ...
I FEEL UNSAFE NOW ....

Tried to contact the driver directly.....
Phone rang ....then disconnected....
Tried 3 times ....
I tried all buttons on APP.

THEN I CALLED DRIVER HELP LINE ...
PHONE GOES DEAD ON ALL3 TRIED TO CONTACT UBER 

I DONT FEEL SAFE AS A DRIVER NOW ....

HAD TO GOOGLE THE 1 800 NUMBER ...
FIRST ONE FAILED ...HAD TO DO ANOTHE GOOGLE SEARCH ...

WHEN I GOT I CONTACT ..IT WAD A TEXT ..

I PLEADED FO THEM TO CALL ME.....

UBER DOSNT CARE ABOUT DRIVERS ....
LIKE THE PAY TO WAIT FOR A CUSTOMED BY THE MINUTE.....

DO THE F ING MATH !!!!

WAY LESS THAN MINIMUM WAGE ...
BURNING GAS ......

UBER DONT CARE ABOUT GAS PRICE EITHER ....

HAHAHAHA SLAP YOURSELF IN THE FACE !!!!
YOU DESERVE IT ....
DAME FOOL DRIVER !!!!!


----------



## Surgemeister (May 30, 2018)

App offline surge on ....
As soon as tou start your ride swipe off and watch what happens ..
I hate when you start a ride and another ride request comes in faster than you can skip up and go off line to go take a piss...
Then it ruined our ratting ...

PLEASE GIVE US 30 SECONDS LIKE YOU GIVE THE RIDER 5 MINUTES !!!!!

OH MASTER .... PLEASE !!!! I VERY 😥


----------



## Surgemeister (May 30, 2018)

Surgemeister said:


> App offline surge on ....
> As soon as tou start your ride swipe off and watch what happens ..
> I hate when you start a ride and another ride request comes in faster than you can skip up and go off line to go take a piss...
> Then it ruined our ratting ...
> ...


Swipe up ...go off line ....
Surge money goes up ?
Yes .....
Sometimes at bar close i let the request go by... no money on it .... might have to go through 3 request to get that 10 dollar bill ...

Only a fool would drive UBER for straight pay ...
12 midnight I want money like TRUMP MOTHER PHUCKER ...

I WANT BIG MONEY AND POWER TOO !!!
AND LIE N CHEAT AND GET RICH !!!
Blessed are the poor ....for 

Remember ? The rest .....


----------



## WontFlush (Apr 7, 2021)

So true and yet another, before it resolves against but and over it again.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Bring cash for tip and small bills I guess.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

This is a perfect example of Gryft garbage


Drivers like these help my bottom line. Gryft is really hurting drivers here in PHX right now but you can still do OK on Gruber. To be an RS driver takes a lot of peace an serenity if you don't have this give it up as you will be miserable. Just my two cents


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tip $20.00 you only Live once !


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Peace and serenity? Oh my God they're in your city as well. They said they only worked in Jacksonville then damn liars.

And you got to have a lot of cocaine as well to go along with peace and serenity if you do this job.

I mean if you're able to figure out how your market works and and make money, that is.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

gosh, after all that I sure hope you feel better now?¿


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Ummmmm what? Can't follow the trip? Can't tip? News to me, sounds like a technical problem. 

The rest is rambling.


----------

